# Quin quadre o quin quadro



## Twist-ful

Bona nit,

En un llibre sobre els diferents estils i registres del català, hi ha la següent frase: De fet, al diccionari fins i tot entra dobles grafies en els casos de rotlle/rotllo i quadre/quadro. Davant d’un espectacle penós, però, no és ben bé igual exclamar <<quin quadre!>> que <<quin quadro!>>.

És que s’utilitzaria la forma acabada en -o (la qual sembla ser la més col·loquial de les dues) per referir-se a una obra de forma despectiva?

Moltes gràcies per l’ajuda.


----------



## Penyafort

Twist-ful said:


> Bona nit,
> 
> En un llibre sobre els diferents estils i registres del català, hi ha la següent frase: De fet, al diccionari fins i tot entra dobles grafies en els casos de rotlle/rotllo i quadre/quadro. Davant d’un espectacle penós, però, no és ben bé igual exclamar <<quin quadre!>> que <<quin quadro!>>.
> 
> És que s’utilitzaria la forma acabada en -o (la qual sembla ser la més col·loquial de les dues) per referir-se a una obra de forma despectiva?
> 
> Moltes gràcies per l’ajuda.



Hem de tenir en compte una cosa. L'evolució de -TRU/-DRU en català és -TRE/DRE. Però la influència del castellà va dur a una progressiva substitució d'aquesta -E per una -O en bona part d'aquests mots, i encara més si eren neologismes. Avui dia la gent més gran continua dient _el metro [-tru], un quadro [-dru], etc. _No dirian mai "quatro", però. La recatalanització en l'estàndard d'aquestes formes era desitjable. Jo personalment no trobo que hi hagi una variació de registre; simplement, la variant en -o és vista com a col·loquial perquè lògicament no ha estat reconeguda per l'estàndard.


----------



## Aldena

Twist-ful said:


> És que s’utilitzaria la forma acabada en -o (la qual sembla ser la més col·loquial de les dues) per referir-se a una obra de forma despectiva?



No es que s'estiguin referint a una obra d'art de manera despectiva; "quin quadro!" (així, amb o, que tal com dius és una forma col·loquial) s'acostuma a fer servir com a equivalent de "quin panorama!" quan es vol expressar que una situació és un desastre. "Espectacle" en aquest cas no es refereix a una representació teatral, literalment, sino a alguna cosa que succeeix i que és digna de veure.


----------



## pauher

Twist-ful said:


> Bona nit,
> 
> En un llibre sobre els diferents estils i registres del català, hi ha la següent frase: De fet, al diccionari fins i tot entra dobles grafies en els casos de rotlle/rotllo i quadre/quadro. Davant d’un espectacle penós, però, no és ben bé igual exclamar <<quin quadre!>> que <<quin quadro!>>.
> 
> És que s’utilitzaria la forma acabada en -o (la qual sembla ser la més col·loquial de les dues) per referir-se a una obra de forma despectiva?
> 
> Moltes gràcies per l’ajuda.


"Quadro" com a tal és inexistent en català, en canvi, en valencià existeix "cuadro" que és l'equivalent directe a "quadre", això fent referència a l'àmbit escrit. A l'àmbit oral, está ben dit ja que ja entrem en dialèctes que oralment està bé, però ortogràficament és una errada.

Bon cap de setmana!


----------



## pauher

pauher said:


> "Quadro" com a tal és inexistent en català, en canvi, en valencià existeix "cuadro" que és l'equivalent directe a "quadre", això fent referència a l'àmbit escrit. A l'àmbit oral, está ben dit ja que ja entrem en dialèctes que oralment està bé, però ortogràficament és una errada.
> 
> Bon cap de setmana!


Em deixava que com a expressió també és correcte oralment, però no ortogràficament.


----------



## Circunflejo

pauher said:


> "Quadro" com a tal és inexistent en català, en canvi, en valencià existeix "cuadro" que és l'equivalent directe a "quadre", això fent referència a l'àmbit escrit.


Doncs quadro hi és al Alcover-Moll, hi és també al DIEC i al DDLC i...


----------



## pauher

Circunflejo said:


> Doncs quadro hi és al Alcover-Moll, hi és també al DIEC i al DDLC i...


Quan em refereixo a que és inexistent en català no dic a mode de ofensa, faig referència a la possible interferència lèxica amb el valencià. Ho sento si s'ha fet una errònea interpretació de les meves paraules. I com he dit abans, és correcte parlat però no escrit.


----------



## Circunflejo

pauher said:


> I com he dit abans, és correcte parlat però no escrit.


Si podem trobar quadro als diccionaris, dic jo que serà correcte fer ús de quadro per escrit. Més encara si fa més de cuatre segles que es fa ús de quadro per escrit (ja el feia servir l'olotí Miquel Mates en 1619).


pauher said:


> Em deixava que com a expressió també és correcte oralment, però no ortogràficament.


Doncs quin quadro fa més de segle i mig que es fa servir per escrit... Entenc que no t'agradi l'ús de (quin) quadro per escrit, però dir que no es correcte és una errada i em sap greu dir-ho perque sembla que tu sí que parlas català, potser fins i tot siguis parlant nadiu de català, i jo no parlo gaire el català perque no l'he estudiat mai.


----------



## pauher

Circunflejo said:


> Si podem trobar quadro als diccionaris, dic jo que serà correcte fer ús de quadro per escrit. Més encara si fa més de cuatre segles que es fa ús de quadro per escrit (ja el feia servir l'olotí Miquel Mates en 1619).
> 
> Doncs quin quadro fa més de segle i mig que es fa servir per escrit... Entenc que no t'agradi l'ús de (quin) quadro per escrit, però dir que no es correcte és una errada i em sap greu dir-ho perque sembla que tu sí que parlas català, potser fins i tot siguis parlant nadiu de català, i jo no parlo gaire el català perque no l'he estudiat mai.


L'educació que he rebut sempre m'ha ensenyat el contrari, d'aquesta manera, demano perdó per l'errada, però els i les profesors/res que he tingut sempre m'han corregit i dit que era una forma incorrecta. Sí, soc nadiu català però els meus pares són d'un poble de l'interior de Catalunya i el seu parlar es més propi del Valencià, per tant, el meu primer parlar fou català més aviat valencià i a l'arribada a Reus, Tarragona, vaig adquirir més el parlar propi del català i totes les paraules com aquesta, se m'eren corregides, per exeple "arribos (arribis), quina fred (quin fred) etc. Per tant, com he dit abans, demano disculpes però així se m'ha ensenyat des de petit i així ho he cregut fins ara.


----------



## Circunflejo

pauher said:


> L'educació que he rebut sempre m'ha ensenyat el contrari


Doncs quina pena. Així és com el català va a perdre part de la seva riquesa, però, clar, si el mestre no coneix les varietats dialectals de la seva llengua...


----------



## Penyafort

Al DLC i al GDLC pot veure's la paraula _quadro_ com a variant de quadre i el Diccionari Normatiu del Valencià fins i tot la prioritza. Per tant és evident que, més enllà de qualsevol consideració filològica, hom pot fer-la servir normativament.


----------



## Heiwajin

Aldena said:


> No es que s'estiguin referint a una obra d'art de manera despectiva; "quin quadro!" (així, amb o, que tal com dius és una forma col·loquial) s'acostuma a fer servir com a equivalent de "quin panorama!" quan es vol expressar que una situació és un desastre. "Espectacle" en aquest cas no es refereix a una representació teatral, literalment, sino a alguna cosa que succeeix i que és digna de veure.


Totalment d'acord. "Quin quadre!" i "Quin quadro!" tenen una interpretació diferent, almenys pel català oriental, sent el segon una expressió col·loquial, m'atreviria a dir que "de tieta", per exclamar-se davant d'una situació/panorama d'un cert caos, desordre o deixadesa. Normalment s'utilitzaria "fet un quadro".
Exemples d'ús: 
Acaba la nit fet un quadro
Letícia feta un quadro: roba baldera, es trepitja el camal i li sobren 3 talles


----------

